# UW Video on Spring Alfalfa Stand Assessment



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a good video from University of Wisconsin Extension. These folks are one of my favorites and write many of the leading references for alfalfa. Hope you find it useful and thanks to the University of Wisconsin for posting this on YouTube...


----------

